# Analog hack: knife and scissors beat DRM



## getopt (Dec 15, 2014)

Digital rights management (DRM) can be a real pain in the neck in all day’s life. Some make that experience with some UEFI bioses. 
How a future life with DRM might taste coffee drinkers can tell, when they are prevented from using the grounded coffee they like. 
Some of us still can remember grinding coffee beans by hand. Then electrical grinders were sold and grinding by hand was out. Next grounded coffee was sold, making the electrical grinders obsolete. Then capsules and pads were invented which made it difficult to choose the amount of coffee for a cup as there are still different sizes of cups out in the real world. 
All that made drinking coffee not tastier but more expensive while the growers of the beans got less and less for their work.
The ultimate invention was applying DRM to coffee pads preventing the customer to use other coffee pads than those the vendor of the coffee machine sells. Now that is the point where free enterprise is changing free markets to applied dictatorship.

ROFL I found this curious security advisory for an analog hack that is lovely to read:

http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2014/Dec/37 

Enjoy fair traded coffee and have fun!


----------



## J65nko (Dec 15, 2014)

From http://www.grain.org/article/entries/5070-trade-deals-criminalise-farmers-seeds



> What could be more routine than saving seeds from one season to the next? After all, that is how we grow crops on our farms and in our gardens. Yet from Guatemala to Ghana, from Mozambique to Malaysia, this basic practice is being turned into a criminal offence, so that half a dozen large multinational corporations can turn seeds into private property and make money from them.


----------

